# Funny Pictures - if it made you laugh, share it



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

shadowmask said:


>


:lol


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^lol


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Those babies are so funny!! Look at him pump iron, that baby is probably ripped.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

If you can't see them, they can't see you. Unless you say 'peek a boo'.

Lol who comes up with this stuff?!?!:teeth:haha


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Please no one hate me for putting this on here............







http://img.visualizeus.com/thumbs/0...a,ymca-446afeaf52db5cb2160ac33633d95999_h.jpg


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

^
omg lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shadowmask said:


>


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Kelly065 said:


> If you can't see them, they can't see you. Unless you say 'peek a boo'.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> ^lol


LOL! I love these. I always make my own up when looking at the safety cards on planes.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

haha I love this picture!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Sunnie (Dec 8, 2009)

Heh heh heh I think this thread is just whatI needed today. Thanks, guys!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Sunnie (Dec 8, 2009)

More for a bump.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:b


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

These are funny :lol.


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## foremma (Feb 18, 2010)

^What the **** is that?! Lol.

It's difficult to clean the inside of your computer screen, so if you haven't done so recently, this site will do it for you:
http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf

(not really a pic, but click on it anyway!)


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

LMAO!
all these pictures........


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

great Pictures everyone!
good laughs........ lololololololol


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Love all the pics. Hilarious, strange, bizarre and cute.



foremma said:


> It's difficult to clean the inside of your computer screen, so if you haven't done so recently, this site will do it for you:
> http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf
> 
> (not really a pic, but click on it anyway!)


*How great is that??!*


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

dub16 said:


>


i was being cheated on?????????????? Well that is the final straw!!!










xD


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

aye, damn those paparazzi. Twas all lies like. Seamus wouldnt do that!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Nice work with the newspaper article, Dub! You've obviously been working very hard during your time off SAS!! :boogie

I still want to be a bridesmaid with Tutli... I have our dresses picked out and everything...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ hahaha, Seamus would definitely approve of your choice of colour!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


>


This is insanely awesome 



Tweedy said:


> ^
> Nice work with the newspaper article, Dub! You've obviously been working very hard during your time off SAS!! :boogie
> 
> I still want to be a bridesmaid with Tutli... I have our dresses picked out and everything...


Oooh, loving the dresses Tweedy. I think we'll both look fabulous in emerald green!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> ^
> Nice work with the newspaper article, Dub! You've obviously been working very hard during your time off SAS!! :boogie
> 
> I still want to be a bridesmaid with Tutli... I have our dresses picked out and everything...


 Ew, I just realised that there's a woman holding up the dress on the right... creepy!!!  Maybe it's a Social Anxiety Dress, hides the face!!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

shadowmask said:


>


OMG this is hilarious!

and all the other ones!


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

D11 said:


> Love all the pics. Hilarious, strange, bizarre and cute.
> 
> *How great is that??!*


THANKS for the link to the pug licking the screen! So cute! :boogie


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

What a poser! =)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

shadowmask said:


>


 :lol


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Probably posted already but:










and this:


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

From latfh.com:



"I wish I could stay here and stare at this old lady's face some more, but I got to head back inside. My ankles are freezing!"


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

That kid is funny.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

I like that baby dos and don'ts image.
"Stimulating Baby" Some people actually do that. "Making baby smile" teh lolzorz xD

___________________________________________________



























More like WTF than LOL


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

˄ @WTFnooooo  ROFL, but I don't think the mod will be happy about the Jesus pictures because of the language.


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

The talking donkey has a new rival


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

moxosis said:


> ˄ @WTFnooooo  ROFL, but I don't think the mod will be happy about the Jesus pictures because of the language.


They are just words which can be found anywhere.
A kid is not going to be stopped from looking them up.
The average 10 year old already knows these words.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

WTFnooooo said:


> They are just words which can be found anywhere.
> A kid is not going to be stopped from looking them up.
> The average 10 year old already knows these words.


That doesn't mean that the moderators won't give an infraction and/or ban for violating the site's content policy.



















For those that don't know, the person to whom the arrow is pointing is rapper and actor Ice-T.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> That doesn't mean that the moderators won't give an infraction and/or ban for violating the site's content policy.


Where's the :lol, this is suppose to be the funny thread not the controversial one. 

EDIT: didn't see the pics....funny


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I laughed out loud literally when I first saw this. Jesus, in the 21st century speak. Does this guy ever lose his coolness? Never!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

WTFnooooo said:


> I like that baby dos and don'ts image.
> "Stimulating Baby" Some people actually do that. "Making baby smile" teh lolzorz xD
> 
> ___________________________________________________
> ...


That is hilarious!!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ :lol


.....and the scarecrow? Did he get his brain?


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

http://its.goofyti.me/NO/DAD/NO/goofy.jpg


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

GG87, that dog has human eyes!!!!!


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I know right? It's totally weird, but makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> For those that don't know, the person to whom the arrow is pointing is rapper and actor Ice-T.


I was thinking about posting something similar to this that i saw earlier today, and here it is.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

I think that's Kerpal



























Fosho dawg LOL










Eww









Look at that head!



























Genius!


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

lol, kosher. She probably thought that no one would notice. XD


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

I doubt she did it... Because the brains you need to use photoshop is enough to realize that mistake there.


----------



## Wrathchild824 (Apr 22, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

http://img69.imageshack.us/i/20090922thejumper.jpg/


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
hee!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

num num num CAKE!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

Manly meal.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow. Has there ever been so much meat in one place?
I see your sandwhich and raise you...

a MEATSHIP!

http://www.somethingawful.com/d/comedy-goldmine/meatship-seinfeld-script.php


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

Sunnie said:


> Wow. Has there ever been so much meat in one place?
> I see your sandwhich and raise you...
> 
> a MEATSHIP!
> ...


lol.

I'll call your meatship and raise you a bacon and cheese stuffed pizza burger!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ShyFX said:


>


I laughed at this for about five minutes. Thank you.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

PIKACHU NOOO :'(


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

These made me laugh


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

ROFL I love this thread!!!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, and I previously posted this in the thread about guys wearing skinny jeans:










lol

I also found this when searching for pictures to include in that post:


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

I love photobombs, haha


----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

too cute!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Cleary said:


> too cute!


^ hahahah!...thats awesome


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Hope this doesnt offend anyone.. Pretty messed up but it made me laugh.










Some people shouldnt try skating...





This guy has got to be the most awesome drummer ever. Its amazing/hilarious. And I love how he interrupts the announcer. You gotta watch the whole thing.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh whoops.. I kinda just read the if it makes you laugh share it part.. Hope it doesnt matter I did videos too...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

He is "The One"


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

I miss Conan, he was amazing.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

This would add to your "stage fright":


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

I laughed for a good 5 minutes lol


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)




----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

feels said:


>


lol


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

feels said:


>


:lol


----------



## EFD (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

feels said:


>


Hahaha. I liked this one. I am going with A.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

BOSS!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

meepie said:


>


lolol



feels said:


>


:lol funny stuff i've seen this one before I think.

saw this today;





lol 

thread wouldnt be complete without the photobombing animals!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

galaxy1 said:


>


This made my day so far


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


>


lol, that's from face off right?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

:lol


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

Amazing thread! made my day. ;D


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL x3


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

feels said:


>


haha, this reminded me of my Splash Mountain picture.










the faces that the two guys in the back are making crack me up. and my aunt's face in the front. lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

picture I posted is not appearing on the forums for some reason. heres a link to it if it doesnt show up.
http://www.bannedinhollywood.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/beef-curtains-588x626.jpg


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

This thread is great. Thanks for the laughs! :teeth


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

edit.
http://www.bannedinhollywood.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/beef-curtains-588x626.jpg


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

ruxul said:


> Hope this doesnt offend anyone.. Pretty messed up but it made me laugh.


:teeth


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

It's going to be a long semester...


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^ahaa, WTF?!


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

so horrible but so funny:b


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Heeeeeeeee.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

laughed 'how clever', so I took a pic


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Perfectionist, check this one out


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

_Everyone _is a less hot version of Daniel Radcliffe.

God I want him.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

NFl Football players expensive hair, looks like a Caveman. http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...ong-locks-insured-for-1-millio?urn=nfl-266239


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> ^lol


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


>


haha that's awesome.

here's my contribution.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Just a few classics.










****Image removed****


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*PG-13 people!*


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

^ :teeth


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Cleary said:


> haha that's awesome.
> 
> here's my contribution.


I wish I could be a cat whisperer.

Unrelated, but imagine living here:


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Really want a cake like this:


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

feels said:


>


If I should ever be invited to a grade four reunion, that is FOR SURE coming.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

emerge said:


>


:lol


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Blackvixzin said:


>


This is hilariously accurate. :lol
---
Lady Gaga Halloween costume for babies


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

thewall said:


> This is hilariously accurate. :lol
> ---
> Lady Gaga Halloween costume for babies


I find this rather disturbing, somehow.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

:b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

*Beach Surprise!!









USB drives?
*


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

*Oh, that one's not ours!*


















*Safety first man!*


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Protesting a protester.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

http://www.lefthandedtoons.com/837/


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Copy & Paste: The computer age twins


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

What a bike!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Want some candy? How 'bout some










or maybe you'd rather have some


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

So that's where my tax dollars are going?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

And you think _you _have a s****y job!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> http://www.lefthandedtoons.com/837/


haha so cute!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Jack***!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Creative tattoo


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Mouth to mouth ...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No farting in the cab please!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

slim shady said:


> no farting in the cab please!


^ lol!!


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

Well.. you'll only get it if you watch Eastenders which is a soap opera in the UK.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> http://www.lefthandedtoons.com/837/












:lol i have a chiwawa! she's so old though.

*edit: that first one is soo me :b


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

Slim Shady said:


> What a bike!


That's cool, have you seen this one?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Keep the images clean - pictures AND text!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

a force kick where he actually had to exert some physical force?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

nightrain said:


>


Is it just me or is seeing Boba Fett flying by limbs flailing more funny than the phantom kick?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't just leave a comment. I feel compelled to contribute.










Dolphins are jerks.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Blondegina said:


>


this made me laugh out loud :lol :yes


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

feels said:


>


LMFAO :boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

This is such a blatant abuse of power!


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

i've seen all 13 pages. best thread ever!!


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

this is so true


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

So, where do you live again?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool Camouflage.









Like master, like dog!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

What the ...!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


omg! good one.:lol


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^haha


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Breaking news: "The Situation" has recently launched a new clothing line for morons...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

*Wait a minute, aren't these just plain old bananas?*










*Oh, my bad, here are some real bananas *..









*

Fancy some pineapple ...*


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been staring at the above pictures for two or three minutes now and I'm honestly not sure which one I like better.

EDIT: Okay, it's been another five minutes, and I think I'll have to stick with Carrey.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


>


lmao:d


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.harkavagrant.com/index.php?id=259


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Why I can't grow beards anymore :|


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Why I can't grow beards anymore :|


:teeth


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Cleary said:


> http://www.harkavagrant.com/index.php?id=259


Oh my god that's one of the best things I've ever seen.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I may be insanely sleep deprived, but this is the funniest thing I've seen in _days_.


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Arrested Development said:


> Ahhh, the eighties. . .


 The sad thing is, you know some people STILL look like this! Lol


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

some situation this is


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know if it's just me but I find this one hilarious, there's just something about it...


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Deathinmusic said:


> I don't know if it's just me but I find this one hilarious, there's just something about it...


:lol That's hilarious!


----------



## Katielynn (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

kosherpiggy said:


>


:lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

lol Jessi Slaughter


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.cracked.com/article_17377_if-9-stars-had-lived-long-enough-embarrass-themselves.htmlReally funny and full of pictures


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Has anyone tried this?:lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^eeeeehehehehe


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

*an sa one*


----------



## BleedingSun (Oct 30, 2010)

stef said:


> Lmao.. funny


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Eh, Happy Halloween!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

you have to watch friends to get it lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

vinny and ronnie from jersey shore as snooki and pauly d from jersey shore


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

****Image Removed****


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i love this thread. b is for beating. lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

^ :teeth


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

^muhahahahahahaha!


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## So Anxious (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

wow my neighbors probably hate me. ive been looking at this thread for like 10 minutes laughin really hard and its almost 5AM lol, and i live in apartment lol. heres some more
****Images removed****


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Batgirl said:


>


*stares at the pack of oreos bought yesturday* I know what I'm going to do today...


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Batgirl said:


>


HAHA :haha


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

feels said:


>


Yeeeeessssssss! He is a beautiful man for sure.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love this thread. But, THIS one. Seriously...can't stop laughing. Thank you:



LostPancake said:


>


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

lazy calm said:


>


Awwwwwwww! That's just cute and awesome at the same time :lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I thoroughly enjoyed the above two pictures.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

*Image removed due to being in poor taste*


----------



## AnotherWorld (Nov 29, 2010)

bowlingpins said:


>


Right. I need this costume.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

hahahaha!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


>


:d:d:d

Edit: why won't your freakin' built-in smiley work? Oh noes capital letters quit spoiling my fun, yeah?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Wonder what's going on


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


>


So funny!! :lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This is one of my favorite things I have ever discovered on the internet BY FAR.

*Image removed due to inappropriate language*

BLRBLRBLRBRLBRLBLRBRLBLR


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Not a picture though


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Eh, it's a moving picture. That's close enough. 

Just like this one:


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ :rofl


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

*Image removed due to inappropriate language*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm going to hell for laughing at this one...



















Euro D'oh!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Sh..!










Wiener Dog


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^ That is just _awful!_ XD


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> *Image removed due to inappropriate language*


um why was my pic removed? there was nothing inapropriate about it.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> Oh Sh..!


lol, I've passed that sign more times than I can remember on my way to one of my jobs off-site locations.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

huh said:


> lol, I've passed that sign more times than I can remember on my way to one of my jobs off-site locations.


Ah, so it's in Wisconsin! :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ego Dead said:


>


:lol Yes, I am easily amused!


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

EmptyRoom said:


>


Oh. my. God.:haha


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :lol Yes, I am easily amused!


Me too!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ego Dead said:


>


I feel bad but I laughed out loud at this.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Were you really about to let this thread die? Shame on you.

****Image removed due to inappropriate language****

I hope this doesn't qualify as pornography and has to be deleted.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

WOW, so who got offended by pikachu's super happy fun time moonbounce?

That was legitimately funny. I can't tell if that was deleted to bust my balls because of what I said under it, or because it actually "offended" someone.

I really hope it wasn't the latter of the two.

Go ahead, ban me.

****Image removed due to inappropriate language***
***Do not post it again****

If you don't laugh at that, then wtf?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Whaaaat. Probably any text or writing under it had it removed, I bet no one would have thought twice if it was just the photo but I still wouldn't have expected it to be worthy of deletion. Also didn't it just say "vagina"?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> Whaaaat. Probably any text or writing under it had it removed, I bet no one would have thought twice if it was just the photo but I still wouldn't have expected it to be worthy of deletion. Also didn't it just say "vagina"?


Dude, stop dropping the v-bomb.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

unnnnn nasty!


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

So relevant right now lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:teethI was just happy to be able to see the moon after the clouds moved along >.<


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> So relevant right now lol


Ha, I know how the guy feels. 
Lunar eclipse and the sky is covered in clouds, figures.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

I laughed.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awkward Family Photo - After winning the egg toss, these two brothers got a little cocky.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AFP - A reminder never to use a baby as a bookend.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, kids are so stupid.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ego Dead said:


>


This is probably the only image in the internet which cracks me up every single time xD


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


This is mesmerizing in a bad way. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

taken out of context, lime/spoon races make for funny pics:



















The dude second from left knows wins the award for coolest lime/spoon racer: http://www.mathurassociation.co.uk/webpictures/2006Funday/egg spoon Dads 2.jpg










what?!? holding it in your hand! That's cheating.









holding it in your hand *and* imaginary spoons. And limes.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


:lol


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Having a pet raccoon makes Larry David 10x cooler


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

:b


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Alright I'll stop.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ haha...cute!!


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol, yeah. That cat looks like it has some pipes.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Snape x]


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Snape x]


XD


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh no, I wonder if she will see those...


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

When men bake cookies:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That is adorable. 

Is it sad I want like half of those undergarments? Some of them are so cute.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> That is adorable.
> 
> Is it sad I want like half of those undergarments? Some of them are so cute.


Its not sad, I want them too. Then again maybe were are both sad.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Someone else knows of Explosm here, SWEET. That one was pretty awesome.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

*Image removed due to language*


----------



## Magaly (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Enora Lively said:


>


Teeheeeeheeeeheeeeeeeeee.

I would so PARTY HARD with Dumbledore.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Wouldn't want to break into that house...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Enora Lively said:


>


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

becks said:


>


I have that book!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmmm...hahahaa:


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

udontknowme said:


>





Enora Lively said:


>





KumagoroBeam said:


>





ozkr said:


>





becks said:


>


:hahathese made my life. I literally lol'd.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

She was a horrible and nasty person by the way as I watched the episode :b.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

not my hand btw

EDIT:


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Teeheeeeheeeeheeeeeeeeee.
> 
> I would so PARTY HARD with Dumbledore.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

rawrguy said:


> not my hand btw
> 
> EDIT:


:lol


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Enora Lively said:


>


I laughed at this outloud for about 50 seconds.

I am also sending this pic to every other HP fan I know.

I wish Severus would teach me about lovemaking toooooo.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

*At least google understands me*


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


>


My wife is in a coma.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

stef said:


>


lol....poor guy.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

****Image Removed due to language****



















Heeheehee =^-^=


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

Harry Potter + Mean Girls= ROFLfest.





































...I'm a geek. XD


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

stef said:


>


hahaha, that pic is great.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

stef said:


>


I've decided, I'm getting a turtle just so I can do this. Hell, I might get 4 of them...and maybe even a rat.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

tazzycat said:


> Harry Potter + Mean Girls= ROFLfest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd so hard at these. Wow.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Timon and Pumbaa...they do exist


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know how to upload pictures? Am I stupid? Every time I do they show up really small. And I have a lot of good pictures


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

Are you posting the url the photo is on? or are you getting the photos from your computer desktop


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

^If the pictures are on the internet then right click on them and select view image info. Then right click what is highlighted in blue and select copy. Now come back to this page and go to the quick reply box. Just above where you enter text there should be a picture that looks like mountains and a sun and says insert image when you put the mouse over it. Click on that picture and paste the url that you have copied in the box that comes up.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

^^^they are pictures on my computer, not from the internet. I suppose I could find them on the internet but. eh.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

^ Wow. I like that.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like that too


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

****Image Removed****










If you can't tell my now, my sense of humour has been tainted by a certain website. I also own a Pedobear plushie. :b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> ****Image Removed****


:haha


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> ^^^they are pictures on my computer, not from the internet. I suppose I could find them on the internet but. eh.


Use imageshack and upload your pictures.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

the asian snuggie


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> ^^^they are pictures on my computer, not from the internet. I suppose I could find them on the internet but. eh.


You could always use tinypic.com just upload the picture and they'll give you the url.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## c0ldhands (Jan 18, 2011)

Roy's face!









! ! !


----------



## c0ldhands (Jan 18, 2011)

Enora Lively said:


>


this is great!


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

This thread makes me smile 

****Image Removed****

****Image Removed****


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

This is a great thread btw. It's really making me laugh . I posted pictures but theyre too small to read except for one. I don't know how to make them bigger =\


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Bathroom Etiquette


Welcome to life









Anti-cheating device


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

huh said:


> Come on now, they have guidelines in place for bad language to protect the younger forum memb....oh, nevermind :lol


It's not like I don't know about curse words or sexual things at all. This is nothing new to me >.> I read this whole thread and no one stopped me so there lol.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

kosherpiggy said:


>


:lol

Man, I am too sensitive! I actually felt bad at first...

(Yes, for a fictitious, sentient piece of bread.)


----------



## DrinkingMilk (Jan 26, 2011)

Long comic, tried to add as attachment but it messed up the size.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The bathroom is just down the hall.....second door on the left. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um Oh, boy.


----------



## DrinkingMilk (Jan 26, 2011)

Above picture made me lose faith in humanity.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

*LOL It's Jesus!*
​


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

****Image removed due to Language****


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

feels said:


>


:lol


----------



## DrinkingMilk (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone able to relate?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

udontknowme said:


>


Is this an adoption ad? Because I am sure Social Services came for this one:afr


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

some of these really made me LOL


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

WTFnooooo said:


>


:haha I can't stop watching this. It just keeps getting funnier and funnier.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Enora Lively said:


>


I love philosoraptor :lol


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

feels said:


>


lmao


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I google search "mad dog" and this was what I found.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

****Image Removed ****



















****Image Removed ****


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

This thread has made my day SO much better! Hooray for this thread! :clap


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The Golbat picture:teeth


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

THIS IMAGE IS RELEVANT TO ME, FOR I TOO AM SUFFERING THE SAME FATE


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

this is why i love katy


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

****Image Removed ****








****Image Removed ****
****Image Removed ****


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Watch what you post here! 
Nothing outside the guidelines and nothing that has text that bypasses the profanity filter. 
This thread can be closed.*​


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3 out of the 5^ will get get removed, just to let you know :b


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

nawww,just to not get into trouble i edited it  
Thought the last one might be a bit much... didnt know about the second one and last one...


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This one's a bit long, so I'll just link it rather than dominate an entire page of the thread. Brought to you courtesy of Laserpony Studios.

http://nedroid.com/2011/02/laserpony-studios-presents-the-horsemans-tale/

Edit: Also this!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Magaly (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Magaly said:


>


HAHA

-----


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Eliza said:


>


^I can't stop watching that lol :b


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

udontknowme said:


>


YAY! Bacon Yummy!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

silentcliche said:


>


Hah


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

This isn't really funny, but it is one of the most badass things I've seen in a while. I want one of these so bad.


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn (Feb 11, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


>


 Thanks for posting this.......it made me laugh.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


>


You sure that's Hitler? I see alot of Tom Selleck in him.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I actually made this one lol.....but most likely everyones too young in here to remember Oregon Trail! 

****Image removed to to language****

I made this one too just to diss my buddy Alex

****Image removed to to language****


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

^ That was lulz, but probably will get removed...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

WTFnooooo said:


> ^ That was lulz, but probably will get removed...


You bet your sweet bippy!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

May I have this dance!?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Some funny comics ^^
Smartphones


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

He DOES look very disapproving


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> This isn't really funny, but it is one of the most badass things I've seen in a while. I want one of these so bad.


That was my favorite games ever :clap I played it for hundreds of hours, it can be played at double player too

here goes mine :


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why do I laugh at all the Nazi related pics? This concerns me.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

The package of dinosaurs pic was good :lol:


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Magus (May 19, 2010)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

The procrastination flowchart:










Also this made me laugh lol!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha I love this thread!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Do not post pictures that bypass the profanity filter.

Substituting an "O" for a "U" will not be permitted.*


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.bizarresigns.com/index.php/2010/12/24/the-great-dog-debate-scroll-down/
This is freakin hilarious.....to me


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Magus said:


>


Epic, epic fail!


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2010)

*Revived. : O*


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

So glad I discovered this thread!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Theese Bear Grylls comics are awesome.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn't make me laugh, but tis cute nonetheless


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:haha


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

heartofchambers said:


>


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I laughed like 10 mins on this one


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:haha


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

kangarabbit said:


>


:lol 
Hate that


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I laughed like 10 mins on this one


That chick is my hero.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

How To Be a Ninja


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

LALoner said:


>


http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sea/687162102.html


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dating Site Murderer


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

This is one dedicated troll.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

silentcliche said:


>


That's superb


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:haha


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

haaaa, i'm such a horrible person. poor luongo.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

This is my youngest brother (a biologist) attempting to wrangle many snakes at once.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

oh god..."I can show you a real Tunnel Snake."


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

For those of us who can't deal with it


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

RFD1337 said:


>


Emmy Cicierega is the bestest.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> Emmy Cicierega is the bestest.


Yes!
She is Awesomeness incarnate!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

Name that movie!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Up!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^Up was the first movie in a LONG time that I actually bought... I thought it was great.


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

caflme said:


> ^Up was the first movie in a LONG time that I actually bought... I thought it was great.


Yeah,when his wife died at the beginning I almost lost it.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

RFD1337 said:


> Yeah,when his wife died at the beginning I almost lost it.


I cried - I admit it lol


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Spindrift said:


>


that is, yes :b


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

feels said:


>


awww


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

Another black person being ostracized...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

lol....ostracized. Cute pun.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

RFD1337 said:


> Another black person being ostracized...


LMAAAAAAAAAAO Love love love it!

ETA: The pun, not the black guy being chased by an ostrich!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Cadan (Apr 23, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


> Genius!


Ahh! I work off of Watt Avenue in Sacramento!

Hahaha


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Hope this doesn't break the rules


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Fabulous.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


LOL! :clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pimp Smacked !*​


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vishnu said:


>


Is this a live-action scene from Brian Jacques 'REDWALL'? :teeth

P.S. If you don't get it, you weren't suppose to.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Bread Pitt


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Vishnu said:


>


Awesome kung-fu :boogie

This next image cracked me up. so true:


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

i was rofl at this one, read all the messages on the screen :d


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

kosherpiggy said:


>


I love this so, so much


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Here are some ones that made me laugh:









****Image removed due to language****
















****Image removed due to intolerance****
****Image removed due to language****


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


Haha. I remember spongebob, sick show.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

more spongebob !


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^
LOL

it really annoys me that i can't write in all caps


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Double lol @ the pic!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know which is better


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ :haha


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Really strong teeth


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^ hahaha! "Fml"


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

kosherpiggy said:


>


I wish this is how the interactions would take place .. so much more pleasant and less hateful than what actually happens/ed.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


>


sounds legit


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


> sounds legit












Yeah?


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

Spindrift said:


>


lulz :clap


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


silly :sus


----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


>


trump card :yes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

random memes
















* ***Image Removed due to being nasty****


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

^ lol at second one. Happiness and Cyanide are the best.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Cyanide and Happiness!

I haven't missed a single comic since I first saw the site.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't get over this meme.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

How about a moving picture?

Guy dancing to, Katy Perry - Peacock.
**Click at your own discretion*, may not be suitable for _some_ viewers.
*Mild nudity, no private parts are shown.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Neptunus said:


>


You're not Neptune, I am, and you know nothing of my work.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^ :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Lol! That's pretty damn good!



mrbojangles said:


> You're not Neptune, I am, and you know nothing of my work.


Hilarious episode!


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


>


 :lol

OK. So I'm really slow but this is so funny I just sat here and laughed at it for like 3 minutes.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

ShyFX said:


> ^ :lol


holy cr*p haha is that a silence of the lambs reference?:clap


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ WTF! :lol
I have no idea why this makes me laugh. I think it's the ridiculousness of it.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

MUHAHAHAHA!! :twisted


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> ^^ WTF! :lol
> I have no idea why this makes me laugh. I think it's the ridiculousness of it.


ridiculous!? its the awesomeness that makes it funny


MojoCrunch said:


>


For some reason I want to go to the bathroom now 


lonelysheep said:


>


 That explains everything!!!:haha


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> MUHAHAHAHA!! :twisted


Link, you ****ing vandal!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Eh!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Spindrift said:


>


Thats nazi funny bro!

I'm fuhrious:mum

:no


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lonelysheep said:


>


lol nice


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> * ***Image Removed due to being nasty****


^That's just nasty :rofl


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Spindrift said:


>


:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^:haha:haha


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I love this thread. I was actually feeling a little down, but it's impossible to look at these and not feel happy!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_"Amanda's wait ended as two men carried in her taxidermy horse in a wooden box. She has mentioned that she has already named the horse Antoine."_


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

lonelysheep said:


>


God that dog looks so unhealthy, someone take that poor thing to a vet :lol


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

This is real as far as I know.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

****Image removed due to obscene gesture****


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.gifbin.com/983280

Not a pic, but yeah.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> ****Image removed due to obscene gesture****


Can someone explain to me what the 'obscene gesture' was?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Vishnu said:


> Can someone explain to me what the 'obscene gesture' was?


middle finger upraised.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

If it is intended it could be considered obscene but what about an accidental middle finger uprising?


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

ha - imagine your cat did that.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^You're sure good at posting random links in every one of your posts.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

For some reason, I always fall into fits of laughter when I see image macros of this baby:



















Poor kid.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

laura024 said:


> ^You're sure good at posting random links in every one of your posts.


^^What does that mean???:afr(<really i don't get what's going on in the website I linked)


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

For future reference, don't lock your dog up in a car. :b


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Graphs!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

^ Obi-Wan's face in the last panel cracks me up.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

feels said:


>


:haha can't stop laughing :haha


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^The majority of those will be removed due to the language.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*4 posts removed due to language, and inappropriate subject matter.*


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Make that 8!*


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^I don't get it. I saw no deleted posts.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Vishnu said:


>


"Cricketers and racists." :rofl


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

^^^ ????


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Non vegetarians go to hell


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


>


I've been to a pizza hut and told they were out of pizza.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> I've been to a pizza hut and told they were out of pizza.


:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


> :sus


It's true! I was about 8 and they were out of pizza dough!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Macho Man died to prevent the rapture.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Crazy Photographers


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Crazy Photographers


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^I like the one with the kid :lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Illusions Of Deception


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

kosherpiggy said:


>


:lol So true!


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

kosherpiggy said:


>


She is hot. I want some granny loving.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Funny Statues


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## emz1 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


>


Ahahahaha. Awesome. And so totally true. I delete all my history if there is even a CHANCE someone could go near my comp.

I don't have unforgiveable porn though. I promise.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Failbook: Know Where The Address Bar Is










:rofl :rofl


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^:haha :boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Classic.

This one had me laughing for days (won't be surprised if it's been posted already)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ "Bat out of Hell!" :lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

what a handsome piece of non-kosher meat


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ LOL


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lol i love both katy and zooey though


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*IMAGE REMOVED 
Any more like that and you'll be taking a vacation from the board.*


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

****Image removed do to caption****


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

HIIIIIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

****Image removed do to caption****


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

the mods are not fair. If mine was removed why is this still here?? -http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/funny-pictures-if-it-made-you-laugh-share-it-79709/index47.html#post1059036839


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Because mods love boobs, duh.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Because mods love boobs, duh.


this site needs a ADULTS ONLY warning


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Because mods love boobs, duh.


Haha, that was a good one btw.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeh drunk babyyyyyyyyyyyy! Huahuahuahuahuahuahua


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

theseshackles said:


> Classic.
> 
> This one had me laughing for days (won't be surprised if it's been posted already)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## lurk (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I work for the federal govt. A couple years ago i suggested something at work that would save millions of dollars. They turned it down. Last month reviewing some reports i saw that they were using my suggestion. Wth?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

FairleighCalm said:


> I work for the federal govt. A couple years ago i suggested something at work that would save millions of dollars. They turned it down. Last month reviewing some reports i saw that they were using my suggestion. Wth?


What was it?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^:lol :boogie :haha


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^where did you get that?? that's near my old house :lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ Are you serious? lol. :lol

Stumbled across it randomly on the Chive
http://thechive.com/2011/06/01/daily-afternoon-randomness-49-photos-15/

pic # 10.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Daniel89 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Stumbled across it randomly on the Chive
> http://thechive.com/2011/06/01/daily-afternoon-randomness-49-photos-15/
> ...


yeah, it's in kottayam district of kerala. My old house is just one minute walk from here. This was a huge hit :boogie


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Could you pass me the toilet paper please?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> yeah, it's in kottayam district of kerala. My old house is just one minute walk from here. This was a huge hit :boogie


LOL, that's awesome. Is the sign still there? :lol



lonelysheep said:


> Could you pass me the toilet paper please?


That is one scary looking lavatory. :rofl


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Daniel89 said:


> LOL, that's awesome. Is the sign still there? :lol


don't no. I haven't been there for years. They must have removed it.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Vishnu said:


>


This randomly popped into my head on the bus home today and I couldn't stop from making some awful snorty giggly sound.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

theseshackles said:


> Failbook: Know Where The Address Bar Is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:lol

That is absolutely amazing.

Collection of ownage:


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


>


lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Imp (Mar 26, 2011)

Nooo!! There must be more!! I just went through all 49 pages!! D:


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^ :rofl :rofl


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


This is the best! Ever! For me!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ I agree. :b


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

*'Sup dog?*


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't post pics but this is freakin epic, so check it out:


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> I can't post pics but this is freakin epic, so check it out:


Amazing.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Spindrift said:


>


:haha


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ It's funny, because it's true. :lol


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^ It's funny, because it's *cute*. :lol


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh man I love GraphJam


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

lol this is 100% true! The plot is very 'mature' and historical and I just couldn't follow it.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

A couple more:


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Love these pie charts :lol


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

complex said:


> haha I love this picture!


*2 frickin cute!*


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

How stupid can they get?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

lol that just reminded me of something^

I lmao'd when I saw this


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^:haha :haha


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

****Image removed as inappropriate****


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

This teacher is awesome :lol


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

^:lol:rofl:haha


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Street Fighter


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Some will laugh, some just won't get it.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

Really made me laugh, even though it's kinda sad when you think about it. :teeth


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^poor guy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Vishnu said:


>





ObamaGoesPostal said:


>


I lol'ed so hard, especially at that last one. Owned.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

this is one of my favorites :boogie


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

theseshackles said:


>


 WTF :no


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Ahahaha I harsh lol'd. That was refreshing.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad to be of service :b


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Cleverly crafted. I like it^:lol

Yikes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Vishnu as a kid :rofl


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Some people have better capacity than others


----------



## add2list (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Hehe! I wish my car was a carrot-mobile.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


>


win win win


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^:rofl :haha


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^:lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


>


hahahaha... :clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^ :lol


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ :haha


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^That's not funny!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Exaggerated a bit, but it's still funny. :lol


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Not just any game... the stanley cup game 7. :blank I don't promote rioting but after 40 years and 17 since our last chance I felt like rioting but held back I only flipped my own car over.

-this kid is so going to regret ever taking this photo.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

WTFnooooo said:


>


:lol That is too funny!


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^That's not funny!


LOLOLOLOLOL You know wrestling is fake!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

2Talkative said:


> Not just any game... the stanley cup game 7. :blank I don't promote rioting but after 40 years and 17 since our last chance I felt like rioting but held back I only flipped my own car over.
> 
> -this kid is so going to regret ever taking this photo.


Oh is that like a grand final or something. :hide
that picture is pretty hilarious, i don't know why rioters even bother these days it makes it very easy to identify them with all the cameras around. :lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe this one won't be deleted :hide


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

^ lulz


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perkins said:


>


:|


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, it makes _me _laugh. *kanye shrug*


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, I'm just in a sucky mood I guess. No harm done.

I'm not a stoner, but stoner threads on /b/ are awesome.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

**** Image removed due to language****


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

**** Image removed due to language****


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

This reminds me of my SA


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The guy in the back is who I want to be -_-


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh my god this is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^LOL. See everyone, child abuse can be funny. It's settled.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^:haha


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

****Older .gif removed due to language****
Older .gif, but the reference is pretty good.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I bet this brings back memories for all you


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

WTFnooooo said:


>


Haha, I like the original better


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So I was playing some disc golf here in the state of cheese and cows when I wandered past this...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

He's the... Most interesting bum in the world...


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jet10 said:


>


These are all over california


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Damnit Gunny stop making me laugh with your Cyanide comics! They are all fabulous.



Vishnu said:


>


I WOULD BE HIS GIRLFRIENDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Damnit Gunny stop making me laugh with your Cyanide comics! They are all fabulous.


Muahahahaha. :boogie


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

This is what you get for a cute profile picture.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ :lol :lol


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

creating drama....


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

rawrguy said:


>


Hahaha xD


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope this isn't bad enough to get deleted.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

lonelysheep said:


>


lmao


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought these were supposed to be funny!


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Vishnu said:


>


Hahahaha xD


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


>


Gold. :haha


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

what's he doing in there? :con


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


>


cool story...


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

As a twilight fan, I am utterly offended at the "confidence" picture of the twilight books.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> As a twilight fan, I am utterly offended at the "confidence" picture of the twilight books.


You haven't seen half of my collection. But most of it will get deleted if I post them here. :troll


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't wait for it to cool down


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone else see a resemblance here?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Anyone else see a resemblance here?


lol that's the stupidest thing I've ever seen

If you really want mudslinging I can do better than you.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Vishnu said:


> lol that's the stupidest thing I've ever seen
> 
> If you really want mudslinging I can do better than you.


Every time I see your avatar, I think of Velma. The haircut, the glasses, the orange top. Wasn't slinging any mud, just an observation.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ I love this because it's me after any scary movie I pretend I'm not scared by.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ I love this because it's me after any scary movie I pretend I'm not scared by.


 Yeah, I can totally relate to that, too :lol










****Image removed due to language****


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Kelly065 said:


>


This one that the OP posted gets me all the time.. every time I click on this thread this one makes me laugh out loud =)


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

tropic said:


> ****Image removed due to language****


Ahahaha, omg, oh can I relate!
I seriously laughed, the ending expression is priceless. I love you man.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*This is a public service announcement. Do not post any images that have obscene language on them. They will be removed.*


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


>


:haha


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


 :lol


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:um


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

****Image removed due to depicted nudity****


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

shadowmask said:


>


 Drying baby and making baby smile made me giggle.


----------



## homelearn (Jul 7, 2011)

And









Hihi, Looking is funny the Man.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:um


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^^^That just makes me sad...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:roll


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

GunnyHighway said:


>


:lol


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Smokeeeyyyy!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

****image removed ****


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

]


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I hope you guys got to enjoy my image before it was deleted.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^Nice


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Vishnu said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ That's hilarious! :haha


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

****IMAGE REMOVED DUE TO LANGUAGE AND VERY POOR TASTE****


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^lol

Unfortunately the first will get removed due to the language:|


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> ^lol
> 
> Unfortunately the first will get removed due to the language:|


Oh, I know. I'm counting on it.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

****IMAGE REMOVED DUE TO INTOLERANCE****


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

Screencap I took when I was making a video. XD


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

I really hope this is true. Well, not for these people's sake. xD


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> ****Image removed due to language****


:lol


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Perkins said:


> ****IMAGE REMOVED DUE TO LANGUAGE AND VERY POOR TASTE****


Haha, saw it before it was removed.

Very poor taste? Meh... I lol'ed. Guess I have poor taste.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:teeth
****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Volley17 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Haha*

This picture made me laugh so hard I cried.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:blank


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Vishnu said:


>


LOLLL @ the first picture. I don't know that cracks me up.


----------



## hyg (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I know it's long, but believe me, it's worth the read


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Raulz0r said:


> I know it's long, but believe me, it's worth the read


 :spit


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^ :lol :lol


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

wish he found my facebook page and did something like this


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

I thought these were kinda funny:


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

jet10 said:


>


Australia's own :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^ :rofl


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^It's Lee Hotti, lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Speaking of funny pictures, nice avatar. ^


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Got on /b/ again, found stoner thread. Don't know why I find them so funny. :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Speaking of funny pictures, nice avatar. ^


I guess someone didn't think so, seeing as my avatar got removed.:no


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:blank


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I guess someone didn't think so, seeing as my avatar got removed.:no


Wow...Guess this is a no cartoon squid booty shakin, no comic character pelvic thrusting zone.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Too much sexiness for one avatar.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Heh, Neptune +1, Humans 0.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

^ 
They're all going to die...


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BetaBoy90 said:


> ^
> They're all going to die...


If it's not photoshopped, they probably did!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been slacking.


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

True video about true Russia!
Video you will never see on the Discovery chanel!!! 

http://www.yapfiles.ru/show/7667/0467e05fb537a9a9f2b43fad0f0d0db7.flv.html


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a ton of autocorrect ones that I think are hilarious
****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

WHY are these so funny?


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)

****Image removed****


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ The second one! :haha


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

WTFnooooo said:


>


lmao



WTFnooooo said:


>


does anyone know what movie is this from?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Hot Fuzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Hot Fuzzzzzzzzzzzzz


One of the most awesomest movies evar.

*EDIT*

You caught me Perfectionist!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Gunny posted in this thread without showing us a C&H comic? Such a let down!

But yes a fabulous movie fo sho.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh god no. I need one in that one AND this one. This is probably gonna get deleted, but I don't think it should as it has no visual of the act.


----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Amocholes said:


>


I dont think this image fits in here.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Great ad.










Preparing kids for their future...










Hamster sushi.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Raulz0r said:


>


I laughed harder than I should have at that pic... :blush


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^ :lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

****Image removed****


----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ccoop said:


>


This crash was about 10 miles from where I live. He blew past the Highway patrol and lost it. The dash cam picked up the crash.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Two for the price of one!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Raulz0r said:


>


Bahahaha. That was hilarious. Oh man. Right-click saaaaaaaaaaaaaaave.



DazdNConfuzd said:


>


Goddamn why is that man so damn likeable?! This made me giggle.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> This crash was about 10 miles from where I live. He blew past the Highway patrol and lost it. The dash cam picked up the crash.


:shock

Erm, I take it he didn't make it?


----------



## BostonB (Oct 12, 2008)

^Yeah, and I guess tragic violent death is funny now? Where's a mod when you need one?


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

^Your avatar is awesome.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

^Thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not so much the picture, but the caption underneath.
"Celebs who regret their boob jobs".


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Neptunus said:


> :shock
> 
> Erm, I take it he didn't make it?





BostonB said:


> ^Yeah, and I guess tragic violent death is funny now? Where's a mod when you need one?





tony0306 said:


> If we apply a little Darwinism we can say "the gene pool is cleansed a little bit more now". Think my antidepressants are working a little too well now?


Actually he survived.

http://www.whiotv.com/news/24725811/detail.html


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

****Image removed due to language****










from one of my all time fav movies ever.. "She's The Man"..


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

Ahhh, but there's more nerd kitty!


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> ****Image removed****


I don't get this one...


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I don't get this one...


****Edited**** :blank


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ccoop said:


>





Amocholes said:


> This crash was about 10 miles from where I live. He blew past the Highway patrol and lost it. The dash cam picked up the crash.


I can vouch on this one - that is I-675 north near Beavercreek, Ohio. I drove that route every day for nearly six years to get to university. :yes

That guy is lucky to be alive. He was actually from near Cincinnati, had just visited his girlfriend in Beavercreek and was high on drugs when this happened. He still had to go to court to answer for charges, but he is physically alright....and lucky to be alive!


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I don't get this one...


here ya go the ***edited*** version!










bonus funnies to make up for my lousy mistake >_<


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Acts of kindness


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

I would laugh and then run screaming if my cat did that! :b:no


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Bathory said:


> I would laugh and then run screaming if my cat did that! :b:no


For the love of god, take it DOWN!!!

I was going to watch a horror movie tonight, but now I don't need to.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm going to commit the (potential) cardinal sin of posting a funny picture in the very thread I stole it from. Except I can't remember where I got it.

Anyway, every time I look at this picture I giggle...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> For the love of god, take it DOWN!!!
> 
> I was going to watch a horror movie tonight, but now I don't need to.


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^Solid gold.

Damn Zubat...


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

from this website: tumblr


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> from this website: tumblr


LOL flashback! I had the biggest crush EVER on Nick Carter when I was 12...:hide


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


>


:lol


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Might as well post it here too:


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

This amused me


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I want a rainbow mustache so bad.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It's been a while. Prepare for C&H OVERLOAAAAAD! (There's more, I just need to edit the language a bit.)





































****Image Removed****


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Podee said:


> This amused me


*Ugh, this is going to be stupid...:spitDamnit.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^All the balls will be tripped.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

More cute than funny, BUT IT HAD TO GO ON HERE.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> More cute than funny, BUT IT HAD TO GO ON HERE.


*Grabby hands*

WANT WANT WANT


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Perkins said:


>


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the part where it repeats forever


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Impressive.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

Bathory said:


>


Because one's just not enough. Enjoy, Zookeeper! :b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know why but I've always found this one hilarious http://twobluecrabs.com/images/b4c8189d9e0ba03da55632afcd7b7cc5.jpg


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

^That's gonna get removed for language, but that was pretty damn funny.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

****Image removed due to language****

****Image removed due to language****

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

^Should be "at le gas station".


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a scenario like this rehearsed in my mind in case zombies invade my room. So I can understand his reaction. Be prepared.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Best reaction shot of all time?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

^lol, so true it took forever for anything to happend in DBZ, especially fighting.....can't believe i used to love that show :lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

^ Brilliant!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't get that^^^^^^^ .......

So I edited it >_<


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^Lulz @ Missy. It just kept getting better and better.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Puts me in a good mood :lol


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Siringo said:


> [snip child on slippy slide]
> 
> Puts me in a good mood :lol


lols.... reminds me off..


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

****Image removed due to genitalia reference****


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Devdas said:


>


PvZ fan? *HIGHFIVE*


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Godless1 said:


>


It cut out the best part when she tries to adjust her body to fit the mold and ends up falling into the water :lol


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

That would also be me when the cellphone goes off loud while I'm trying to find a funny pic to post here.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Godless1 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Insecure said:


> That would also be me when the cellphone goes off loud while I'm trying to find a funny pic to post here.


This never ever ever gets old!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Perkins said:


>


It's been a while since something's made me genuinely laugh in here, but this was excellent.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

the sad part is hollister is worse than that lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hiccups said:


>


Sure that's great in theory, but there is no way I'm sitting still enough while playing games to keep that from spilling all over me.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Sure that's great in theory, but there is no way I'm sitting still enough while playing games to keep that from spilling all over me.


Your dedication to laziness disappoints I. :sus


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Trust me, it's not a lack of laziness, it's the desire to not waste a plate of spaghetti every time I get hit with a blue turtle shell in Mario Kart.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i want a marriage like this hahah


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


Soo true, i always thought it was crazy how much butter she used.



Godless1 said:


>


Nice.....:lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lol she scares me haha


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

^Mind...melting...agghhhh


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I love this 'cause it's so damn true. haha


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Disarray said:


>


Oh man, that's great.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

vash said:


>


how many times have I done this :no


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

The only thing that made me smile, in a long time.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


I can't stand Eminem and his "look", whatever the hell kind of mean look he's going for he's failing hard. He doesn't look the least bit intimidating, he really reminds me of a stubborn little kid who didn't get the super soaker he asked for and went stomping to his room angry. I'd love to punch him the face.

That is all.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

^^ Haha, that's cute.
****Image removed****


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ :haha :lol


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Something i saw yesterday..


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

BuriedMyselfAlive said:


> Something i saw yesterday..


I used to drive past the IFAP office a lot before I moved house. It made me chuckle


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


Pssh, n00b


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hehe!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

****Image removed due to inappropriate subject****

****Image removed due to inappropriate subject****










****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I made a gif! ^___^


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha, you guys are awesome for posting all these pics


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

****Image removed due to inappropriate subject****


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Nanners75 (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

^One post and he got a perm ban? well obviously that pic made a mod spit their drink in laughter causing hundreds of dollars in damage. That's my theory. :stu


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

BlazingLazer said:


> .


What the ****


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> What the ****


http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/09/08/drunk-swedish-moose-found-stuck-in-tree/


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You've never seen a moose in a tree?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> You've never seen a moose in a tree?


Oh, I thought it was dead (hit by something). No context was given.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Divasmurf (Sep 6, 2011)

not sure if its been posted already but damned if i didnt laugh when i saw it


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


>


lol Thats hilarious


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

****Image removed due to language****

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

laura024 said:


> -whale texts picture-


Oh my god that is beyond amazing. A gaming buddy found this after I showed him that:










Also, I texted my best friend too, we're cool as hell.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


awww L'Oreal are awesome not fair!... if only it was 
"Maybe it's *Maybelline*, maybe _he's_ born with it". xP

even though Maybelline are my second fav. :/ If only rimmel had a catch phrase.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

So damn true


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> awww L'Oreal are awesome not fair!... if only it was
> "Maybe it's *Maybelline*, maybe _he's_ born with it". xP
> 
> even though Maybelline are my second fav. :/ If only rimmel had a catch phrase.


but he's worth it :b


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lololol i love tumblr


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

omg


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

****Image removed due to inappropriate subject****


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

do want...


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Edgar Allan Bro









omg


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


> omg


*sighs* oh my goodness...

lol


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

****Image removed****


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

this.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

****Image Removed due to language****


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Old post but hilarious :lol


WTFnooooo said:


>


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

kosherpiggy said:


>


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Due to it being removed cause of language, here's a censored version:


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

kosherpiggy said:


>


Bahaha. I love this. It's so lame xD.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


>


lololol


----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

omg


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


ngl, took me a second to pick up the joke but :haha



Stilla said:


> Old post but hilarious :lol


LOL that's so me


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

it's pretty ironic that this kid i like has the same name haha


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

kosherpiggy said:


> it's pretty ironic that this kid i like has the same name haha


:lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Stilla said:


>


 What's this meme called? I totally do this. :lol


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Cest La Vie said:


> What's this meme called? I totally do this. :lol


Anxiety cat :b











Devdas said:


>


And lol I totally did this before I read the text! :lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I honestly dont understand the lake thing lol


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

JenN2791 said:


> I honestly dont understand the lake thing lol


it's supposed to make fun of those meaningful pictures lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

kosherpiggy said:


>


WOAAAAH OH OHHHHHHH

Hahahah so awesome love ittttt.


----------



## insanityartist (Sep 14, 2011)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

eek, kill it!


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm scared.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Stilla said:


> http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f216/Vattentorn/tumblr_ls16t7Gaxa1r0km91o2_500.gif


My gawd that is disturbing... haha.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I sometimes wear a ski mask when I'm engaged in shady dealings on the internet :um


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


>


Burial, Zomby, Mount Kimbie etc. > Skillrex, Rusko, Mt. Eden etc.
so different


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

****Image Removed due to language****


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Hipster Lincoln.

****Image Removed due to Inappropriate subject matter****


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

****Image Removed due to Inappropriate subject matter****


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Pictures must remain PG-13 and stay within the guidelines or this thread WILL be closed!*


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Kelly065 said:


> If you can't see them, they can't see you. Unless you say 'peek a boo'.
> 
> Lol who comes up with this stuff?!?!:teeth:haha


what!? :lol


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


lmao!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mrbojangles said:


> Hipster Lincoln.
> 
> ****Image Removed due to Inappropriate subject matter****


lol, this one was classified as inappropriate subject matter :eyes


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

LALoner said:


>


LOL!!


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


:eek What's that? About Warp 2?
It would be a lot funnier if it weren't so tragic, though. The Apollo 1 guys and the crews of Challenger and Columbia are some of the very, _very_ few people I call real heroes.



njodis said:


>


One one of the rare times I actually laughed out loud instead of simply smiling inside while looking at a funny picture on the internet. :clap:clap


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

Some random image on google


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


LOL'd.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


second picture wtf.


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

perkins said:


>


me all the waaaaaaaaaay


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Disarray said:


>


haha


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Miami said:


> lmao
> 
> does anyone know what movie is this from?


Hot Fuzz is the movie. Has Simon Pegg in it - hilarious!!!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

****Image removed****


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

File name for this picture is pretty awesome.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^^lol i love cyanide and happiness


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

^aww haha


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


i hear that, eggnog was the shizzzzzzz!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

crispycritter said:


>


true story.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

^ lol.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

oh the things i find on tumblr


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


>


My aunt has these in her backyard, and one time we went back there to pick them. Didn't realize they were poisonous. Should probably tell her about that.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

so this is my amazing drawing of BOB MARLEY!

Looks like something out of a horror movie but that is supposed to be Bob Marley. And that thing sticking out of his mouth is supposed to be a blunt LOL.

*Hides*


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


> oh the things i find on tumblr


i'd watch it tbh



okcancel said:


>


LMAo



Disarray said:


>


love how the printer's got a scumbag steve hat


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Eliza said:


> i'd watch it tbh


lol so would i.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

****Image removed as inappropriate***

lols.. I can't even remember what I posted but...

..I guess I should post something to replace..









*


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## WinterIsComing (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL WTF


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## X Isle (Mar 18, 2011)

Mods welcome to use this :teeth


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*raises eyebrow*


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

omg the last one


----------



## fogoer03 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

wolfsaber said:


>


Haha, that takes me back to childhood. So frustrating.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


>


LOL. Thats awesome.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Apologies if already posted.


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ccoop said:


> LOL. Thats awesome.


Agreed.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Graffiti artist does the math on a BK billboard


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

This thread never fails to deliver the laughs!


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

****Image Removed****

****Image Removed****


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ hehehe


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

****Image Removed****

****Image Removed****


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## WinterIsComing (Oct 12, 2011)

****Image Removed****


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Since people do not know what is inappropriate. This thread is now closed.*


----------

